# Furmeets close to Chicago



## FenrerWolf (Jun 9, 2011)

I live close to Chicago and cant find a any furmeets around here, does anyone know of any groups close to here?


----------



## Oovie (Jun 9, 2011)

Is a furmeet different from that MFF event here? I was planning on giving that a try this year, since it's literally_ right there_.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.catbox.com/cgi-bin/webcal/webcal.cgi?function=webmonth&cal=laffevent

These are Chicago-area furries who have a calendar of events. I'll be sure to attend a few of them once I get into the Chicago area after I move this month. ^^


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 9, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> http://www.catbox.com/cgi-bin/webcal/webcal.cgi?function=webmonth&cal=laffevent
> 
> These are Chicago-area furries who have a calendar of events. I'll be sure to attend a few of them once I get into the Chicago area after I move this month. ^^


 Uh, hey. That list has stuff in Milwaukee and Madison. I'm close to those.

.-. 

Well, damn.


----------

